# Possible error in /sys/dev/bge/if_bge.c:112



## poorandunlucky (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi,

I'm trying to build my kernel because I also have a BCM4221 NIC that needs to compile with GPL code in it, and the build process encountered an error at /sys/dev/bge/if_bge.c:112

The line reads #include "miidevs.h"

The lines above and below refer to stuff in /sys/dev/mii/ but they're properly referenced.

And looking in /sys/dev/mii/ there is a miidevs file, but it's "miidevs", not "miidevs.h"...

Maybe someone messed-up paths, and forgot the extension?  miidevs was updated on its own 3 months ago, the other files have been updated much longer ago, and if_bge.c has been updated 11 days ago, so it's possible nobody has tried to build their kernel with that interface since then...

I'm going to copy the file to the interface's folder with the extension and see what happens, but I thought someone should know anyway.


----------



## George (Jul 19, 2020)

I googled "freebsd miidevs.h". It exists but, has this note in it:


> * THIS FILE AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED.  DO NOT EDIT.


.
Do you have "device miibus" in your kernel configuration file?

Or "device mii", see http://freebsd.1045724.x6.nabble.com/Custom-Kernel-Fail-td6206778.html


----------

